# Airstone for humidity?



## ChrisFL (May 2, 2007)

Anyone tried this in a small vivarium or orchidarium? Using an aquarium air pump/airstone in a container of DI water to boost humidity? Does it work?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Most of our tanks you don't really need it, as the lids are designed to hold in most/all the humidity given off in the tank, as well as misting. Misting is the key here... that's how a lot of the humidity is developed, and it also acts as a way to wash the tank too, and stimulate the frogs as well. Skip the air stone and get a good spray bottle/pump mister/misting system, depending on how many tanks you have. 

I actually am setting up a misting system... but still plan to hand mist to flush out water sources and to wash down the tank, which the misting systems aren't super good at doing.


----------



## lilruthie102 (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried using an airstone in my 44 gallon and the noise from the pump was carried into the tank by the tubing and then amplified. It made me crazy so I took it out. Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

They actually sell a humidifier that works the same. A container of water and an airstone in the container. Then there is an air pump pumping the humid air from the container into the tank. It never really did much and to me was a waste of money. I have a lot of tanks that can maintain a high relative humidity with just 1 daily misting.


----------

